
Equality: The Evolution of an Accidental Meme - walterbell
https://medium.com/@CRA1G/the-evolution-of-an-accidental-meme-ddc4e139e0e4#.x7barzhhr
======
midgetjones
So many examples where the second image doesn't have the same number of boxes,
which kind of seems like the point about redistribution of resources

